# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Ahora le toca al levante

## sergi1907

Despues del temporal anterior ahora parece que toca a Valencia, Aragón y Cataluña. Buenas noticias para todos los pantanos de estas zonas.
En la provincia de Tarragona lleva nevando todo el día por encima de tan sólo 150 m.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

> Despues del temporal anterior ahora parece que toca a Valencia, Aragón y Cataluña. Buenas noticias para todos los pantanos de estas zonas.
> En la provincia de Tarragona lleva nevando todo el día por encima de tan sólo 150 m.


Hola Sergi. Hola a todos.
En la vega alta del Segura, desde las 7.00 A.M. hasta ahora mismo, llueve sin parar, 20 mm de media en la comarca según el SAIH de la CHS. 
¡¡Que siga!! :Smile: 
Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## Xuquer

Pues si, aunque comparado con andalucia esto parece una pedrea  :Big Grin: 

En mi city en lo que llevamos de día son 50 mm que no está mal, ojalá en la cuenca alta del rio fuese así  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sergi1907

Hola a todos.

Parece que vuelven las nevadas al litoral. En Cataluña han activado el plan Neocat por riesgo de nevadas a cotas bajas y según la AEMET también en todo el litoral del Pais Valenciano.
Ya veremos :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sergi1907

Impresionante la nevada que ha caído sobre Barcelona. Hacen falta cadenas para circular por la mayoría de sus calles.
Os pongo unas fotos de La Vanguardia, ya que es imposible acercarse

----------

